# FREE KINDLE Mystery/Thrillers until Oct. 15



## ASPolicastro (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I'm once again offering my mystery/thrillers, *DARK END OF THE SPECTRUM* at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/625 and *ABSENCE OF FAITH* at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/526 as free downloads for the Kindle until Oct. 15.

If you think you'll like my books, I ask that you make a donation, any donation. THANKS!

Here are the synopsis:

DARK END OF THE SPECTRUM
When digital terrorists take over the US power grid and the cell phone network, they give the government an ultimatum - bomb Afghanistan with nuclear weapons to end Al-Quada or they will start downing commercial airliners. Only security expert Dan Riker can stop them, but they have his family. Will Dan save his family or will millions die?

Take a look at the reviews just below the listings.

ABSENCE OF FAITH
When residents in a highly-religious small town have horrible near-death experiences and wake up with burnt skin, they believe they went to hell and that God has abandoned them. Matters get worse when a local Satanic cult emerges and wins over many residents. Will Chantress be able to stop Kyle, the antichrist, from destroying the world's religions?

Thanks again.
Anthony


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmmmm - gotta think about these even if they are free, I have so many others.  But I am trying to get caught up and who knows I might find room.  Thanks.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just went ahead & puchased the copy on Amazon. I buy all my books there as they keep them in my library for me. 

No idea when I will get to it. I probably can't even download it right now.

My Kindle is *FULL*!


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Hi!

Thank you for letting us know about your books. If you ever put them on Amazon for free please let us know. The books sound very interesting but I am one of those ppl that only wants to get her books Amazon. I know, I'm a freak like that.   The wireless downloads are what sold me on the Kindle instead of the other e-readers that have to be hooked to the PC.


----------



## ASPolicastro (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for the nice replies. I wanted everyone to have a look at my books and hopefully you will enjoy the stories and that is why I offered them for free.

But if you want to download them wirelessly from Amazon, the books are only $2.99, well below the average book price of $9.99. After Oct. 15, the books will be $1.99 each on Smashwords.

Here is more information on the books from my blog post, "Fear Drives My Writing" at http://aspnovelist.blogspot.com/2009/09/fear-drives-my-writing.html:

"Both of my novels,DARK END OF THE SPECTRUM and ABSENCE OF FAITH, both mystery/thrillers, were written out of fear, universal fears that I believe all of us consider at one time or another.

Dan's life is well planned, predicted and uneventful like most of our lives and I wanted to see how Dan would react when all of that is shattered in an instant when his family disappears.

Does Dan have the courage to save his family or will he just give up because he never had to face such insurmountable odds? Will he save millions of people whose lives are threatened by the terrorists or will he save his family? The book is not just about technology.

My fears of losing all hope and all faith in the face of a downturn in life is what spawned ABSENCE OF FAITH. Again, I was interested in how people would react if you stripped them of all hope and faith. Would they pick themselves up and continue their lives? What would they do when this great fear overtakes them."


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Mr. Policastro, did you receive my e-mail?

Here are the links to the Amazon versions:


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Why are the amazon versions not free?


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Because the lowest price an author can set in the DTP system is 99 cents.

Only Amazon themselves can set a title as free and they generally only do so with larger publishing houses.

The Kindle version at Smashwords should work just fine and it is free, you just have to back it up yourself. Don't rely on Smashwords, as you are only downloading, not purchasing, when a book is marked as FREE.

If it were still 99 cents (or 1.99 as it will be soon) and had a coupon to get it for free, then you could purchase it and have it stay in your library there.


----------



## Texan08 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tried joining the Smashwords site to get the books got no response for the activation email. Anyone else have this problem.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Make sure it didn't get caught in the spam filters at your ISP - gmail, for example, holds suspected mail online for 30 days and so do many other email systems. Some just delete them.

You can always join with secondary email address and change it later on.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

Texan08 said:


> Tried joining the Smashwords site to get the books got no response for the activation email. Anyone else have this problem.


Yes. I am experiencing the same problem. I tried joining with a secondary email and there is still no response from Smashwords.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Same here, no activation email and its been half an hour now.  site said would get email within 15min.  I have checked my spam folder and its not there.  ??


----------



## Texan08 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got my email from Smashwords, said they had a glitch in there email server, so now I'm activated will be giving them a try.


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Texan08 said:


> Got my email from Smashwords, said they had a glitch in there email server, so now I'm activated will be giving them a try.


Yes, same here.


----------

